# Klasse Vector



## eugibob (14. Mrz 2016)

kann mir wer mit der Aufgabe helfen, ich versteh das nicht ganz 


```
/** in der Klasse Vector können nach und nach beliebig viele
 * Objektreferenzen gespeichert werden (Methode put()).
 * Mit der Methode elements() kommt man wieder an die Werte heran
 * (in Reihenfolge der Eingabe).
 */
public class Vector {
   private int anzahlWerte = 0;
   private Object[] werte = new Object[4];
   
   /** hängt value an das Ende des Feldes an.
    * @param value neuer (letzter) Wert
    */
   public void put(Object value) { ...
   
   /** gibt die Anzahl der gespeicherten Werte zurück. */
   public int size() { ...
   
    /** gibt eine Enumeration über alle Werte zurück. */
   public Enumeration elements() {
     return new VectorEnumeration(data, anzahl);
   }
}
```


oder mir vielleicht tipps geben, wo ich das zu den Vectoren nachlesen kann


----------



## stg (14. Mrz 2016)

Du hast weder eine Aufgabe gepostet noch eine Frage dazu gestellt.


----------



## Jardcore (14. Mrz 2016)

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/Vector.html
http://www2.htw-dresden.de/~iwe/gru...a_110002.htm#Rxxjava_110002256DieKlasseVector
Ich zitiere hier mal 





> If a thread-safe implementation is not needed, it is recommended to use ArrayList in place of Vector.


----------

